# First Look: Firefox for Windows 8 beta



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Mozillas tablet-friendly version of Firefox for Windows 8 is coming together, and an early public build of the browser is now available.

Its obviously still a work-in-progress  theres no documentation, and some vital functions (such as mouse-wheel support) do not work. Still, its enough to get a feel for how Firefox will work on the dont call it Metro side of Windows 8.

New tabs in Firefox for Windows 8 offer a three-column view of bookmarks, recent history, and download, presented as rectangular icons consistent with the Windows interface. On top, theres a unified bar for URLs and searches.

Read More


----------

